# Alcohol and camping



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

Is drinking banned at campgrounds you frequent?

All of the state parks and most of the private parks where we camp do not allow alcohol. While we have been known to quietly consume a few regardless, some enforce this rule more so than others.

Since we have members here from all parts of the country, I wanted to see what its like where you camp.


----------



## l2l (Jan 27, 2008)

Up here in Canada there is a growing number of Provincial Parks that will not allow Alcohol on Long Weekends. Mainly due to teen agers camping and partying all night long.

Of course we still smuggle it in but do NOT flaunt it.

Seems to be a growing trend I am afraid.


----------



## cassiem (Nov 16, 2007)

Thats the way it is around here to. I dont think most of the campgrounds here really care about the mature adults having a drink, they just dont want parties and folks getting rowdy. We have been spotted by the rangers multiple times with a cold one, but they never say anything because we are quietly enjoying it and not showcasing it.


----------



## mailfire99 (Nov 16, 2007)

What? You mean people (other than me) actually drink at a campground?? :10309: hehehe


----------



## antigua (Dec 17, 2007)

I've found that MAY 24 long weekend here is the weekend that alcohol is banned. Same with other long weekends as well. I avoid camping on long weekends any way. Way to busy. Every campground that I've been to state that Alcohol is allowed but you are not to leave your site with it.


----------



## glfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

The campgrounds we have been to have banned alcohol, but like camper 121, we smuggle it and don't flaunt it. We usually put it in a red plastic cup. I think some of the rangers know we have it but as long as we are respectful of other campers at the campground, they don't say anything. I am sure if we got loud and unruly they would kick us out the campgrounds.


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

I could easily live with these rules, we dont travel anywhere anyways (usually). It would be nice for it to just be "ok" to have it, but I am sure that opens the doors for some rowdy activity. Do yall ever see anything get out of hand with that being allowed? Any teenager parties, or rowdy ******** for that matter? :rolling-eyes:




antigua said:


> I've found that MAY 24 long weekend here is the weekend that alcohol is banned. Same with other long weekends as well. I avoid camping on long weekends any way. Way to busy. Every campground that I've been to state that Alcohol is allowed but you are not to leave your site with it.


----------



## Dash D (Jan 10, 2008)

Most of the places I have been dont allow alcohol either, which is ok with me. We like the occasional cocktail ourselves, but there are ways to do it without being caught, which is what we do. By it not being promoted to be allowed, I think it cuts down on the rowdiness for sure.


----------



## mariahdawn (Feb 4, 2008)

Out here in California, you have to keep the alcohol limited to your campsite...you can't walk around with it. Yep, those red plastic cups is what we use


----------



## antigua (Dec 17, 2007)

There are a few campgrounds with the same rules "alcohol limited to your campsite" but are known as the party campgrounds that you just avoid if you want to sleep at night. I really haven't seen any problems with the campgrounds we've been to. You might here some loud laughing the odd time but their just having a good time. Most of Private parks I've been to, patrol the campground all night long and they just ask people to quite down. Once we stayed at a place for the weekend and there were a few guys really being loud. They were drinking a swearing out loud for my daugter to hear and I guess a couple of seasonal residents had enough. The owner came around countless times to tell them to keep it down. 6:00 in the morning he had the O.P.P. (Ontario Provincial Police) at the camp site. With dogs! They were gone in just a few minutes. What a way to wake up really hung over! Other than that, I really haven't seen anything like that. Everywhere I've been to so far, people have been pretty respectful.


----------



## gordito314 (Feb 11, 2008)

*michigan*

State parks in michigan it is limited to your campsite. Most privite campgrounds rules are pretty lacks... Some county parks its either banned or limited to your campsite... We like to make slush....


----------



## plaz70 (Feb 18, 2008)

Alcohol is banned from all state parks in PA. We do bring a few beers, but like others said just drink quietly at our site.


----------



## mikey (Feb 20, 2008)

Its always been banned where we go too, but we have never had any problems with it, sneakin around. I think as long as your not loud and rowdy and dont have the local church group camping next to you, it should be ok.


----------



## grace (Nov 16, 2007)

My Dad always brought some beer with him when we camped. He never got out of control or loud with it. Many had about the same amount in coolers. I never saw anyone out of control. Most people just stayed in the campgrounds.


----------



## tweetygale (Apr 17, 2008)

I have always seen people drinking at the private campgrounds I have been to. The state and federal do have restrictions. I have seen some allow alcohol at certain times of the year, and others that ban it completely. I have found if this is a issue than call ahead to the state or federal park or campground you are thinking to attending and they can tell you the restrictions over the phone. I use to camp with a group that it was important to get a barrell of beer, and so any camping place that did not allow it was not even considered.


----------



## primitivecamper (Jul 9, 2008)

Hello,

Does any one know about NC?
I heard today they are going to start cracking down on it here. Because some teenagers got alcohol poisoning and died.
Has any one else heard this? Most of my camping was in Ga, and Alabama. I think its still legal in those 2. I been back in NC 4 years now and never checked or been spoken too about it while camping. But then again, I camp in national forest like Uwharrie where you need 4x4 to get too.
If the kids are drinking, they obviously don't pay attention to rules. How is imposing more rules on the responsible adults going to effect what the unruly kids do? And we the people let it happen. Crack down on the kids and the kids parents. Maybe kids shouldn't be camping with out an adult present. I wouldn't let my 16 year old daughter go with out an adult. No matter how much she hates me for it. I wouldn't want her drunk in the woods with who know what guys. Whats this country coming to?


----------



## kiteri (Jan 12, 2008)

I know that the federal parks in PA allow drinking, but the state parks don't.

I have quietly sipped at an adult beverage (poored in a cup of course) at my state park campsite when the ranger comes around and he doesn't seem to mind.

1. I don't look a day over 35 (I am 32) so he didn't need to card me.
2. The STATION WAGON parked at my site "may" have given him the hint that I wasn't trouble.... he of course couldn't know the true purpose of the Shaggin Wagon!

I really think the "cracking down" comes when a park has troubles, or the camper in question with the beverage may cause problems if alcohol is involved. 

We all know the type that roles into the campground with a patchwork tent held up by make-shift poles and a cooler with nothing but beer and steaks!!!!  And I am not being mean.... I am a true Pennsyltucky girl. I can tell ******* jokes because I am one... I actually used a :icon_smile_outhouse as child!!!

As long as people practice discretion... I think alcohol won't be a problem for them.


----------



## hideout (Feb 12, 2011)

i have sat down with some camphoast and had a few while talking about camping and fishing.
it is all in how you act,and what you drink it in,if you get my meaning. there is no reason to act a fool,just be considerate of others and dont over endulge.:thumbup1:


----------



## tweetygale (Apr 17, 2008)

*It depends on campground*

I have camped in many campgrounds in Wisconsin and in Oklahoma depending on the campground depended on if alchohol was allowed or not. In Wisconsin in the State parks certain times in the year it is not allowed. Oklahoma never had an issue with having alchohol.l


----------



## SMOKEY2348 (Jan 4, 2011)

If drink isn't involved it isn't a camping trip!


----------



## l2l (Jan 27, 2008)

SMOKEY2348 said:


> If drink isn't involved it isn't a camping trip!


Quote of the Year right there :thumbup1:


----------



## antigua (Dec 17, 2007)

Agreed!!!!


----------



## l2l (Jan 27, 2008)

Hey Tig I just realized tha you got a new camper congrats, did you do a thread with pics?


----------



## hossthehermit (Mar 8, 2011)

Campin' and alcohol - goes together like H and two - O


----------



## bdean (Nov 25, 2010)

I think that most campgrounds will "officially" outlaw drinking so that they have "grounds" to stand on when it becomes a problem.

Also, since it is officially "banned" -- people tend to be more discrete, and it doesn't actually become a problem. 

Don't think for a moment that the 'officials' of the campground aren't fully aware of what's going on within the bounds of their park. They "live" there --- they know all the tricks --- they've seen it before --- they weren't born yesterday.


----------



## bdean (Nov 25, 2010)

l2l said:


> Hey Tig I just realized tha you got a new camper congrats, did you do a thread with pics?


I'm new here. Is that typical? Normal?? We just got a new one last year. Is it too late?


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

hossthehermit said:


> Campin' and alcohol - goes together like H and two - O


Nicely put! :thumbup1:

bdean, is it to late for what? If you mean for a thread about your new rig, heck no. Everyone loves pics, feel free to post a thread about your setup with pics.


----------



## l2l (Jan 27, 2008)

bdean said:


> I'm new here. Is that typical? Normal?? We just got a new one last year. Is it too late?


Sorry I should explain, I was away form the forum a bit and noticed that Antiga had got a new rig and wantd to see some photos.

You can post pics of your rig anytime you want.

sorry for the confusion


----------



## bdean (Nov 25, 2010)

Thank you! But, it was last year -- and for the moment it is in winter storage. I didn't take pics for this purpose when I got it. So -- while it sounded like a good idea -- I may have to pass on the full photo/thread thing. My sig shows enough of the story.


----------



## bigjr (Mar 5, 2009)

Illinois Missouri no alcohol bans in any park ive camped in so far most sell beer huggys to keep your beer cold and hang around your neck:rotflmao1::rotflmao1:


----------



## samaza (Jun 2, 2011)

FOr family camping i don´t mind the ban, but with friends its an aspect which sucks.


----------



## bigjr (Mar 5, 2009)

Then I recommend Hermenn MO nice full hookup campground shaded right in the city park. There 7 winery's and many bars right there really nice place to tie one on:whistling:


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

It works until you lose the "fob". This will happen when you change your pants because you drank too much from drinking too many beers that you were able to locate and you're too drunk to remember what you did with your pants.

If you need one of these, you might be some of the reason some places are prohibiting liquor...

Actually that's clever and doesn't have to be used for just beer. A little much for backpacking but tailgate camping, oh yeah.


----------



## hideout (Feb 12, 2011)

i have a idea,put a beeper on your fob,so you will neaver loose your pants.:smack-head:LOL,


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

If you lose your pants, you're probably too drunk and don't need any more booze. If you lost them playing cards after drinking too much, well you deserve it.

If you can lose your Fob, then you're probably gonna lose whatever activates your beeper. I suppose whatever happens is well deserved. LOL


----------



## edwinjd (Sep 8, 2011)

Most of the campsites I go to ban alcohol, but I'm pretty much okay with it when I camp alone. When camping with friends, we usually only bring a few. It keeps us from having that nasty hangover the next day which can be really a pain especially when we go out rafting.


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

Wow, CTfortner, this poster ain't gonna learn either. STOP the SPAMMING. The only thing you've done is made sure I NEVER visit that site. I don't like ads where I don't want them. In a private forum with people that like to share information, it should not include where you work or pays you!

Why don't you go to Amway websites and crap like that. I have had many former friends who became Amway dealers and even though they promised they wouldn't force it on me, every visit with them forced me to become their customer and another friendship was lost. They don't even know they started doing this.

jpfree, you are treating me as a (potential) customer, not a forum contributor. Anything you post now will be tainted with the stench as a greedy vendor and no longer a peer.

There is a big difference in spamming your website or product, than answering a specific question with a specific problem/product as a link. I have done the latter and will never do the former. Take the advice or CTFortner will continue to clean your posts, because I can think of many better food munchies with my drink, than what you suggest!


----------



## Gus (Mar 30, 2011)

Cold weather camping REQUIRES a 1/2 pint of Blackberry Brandy! (OR Ginger Brandy)I don't sit around drinking it in the open, or continuously, but a discreet little "nip" here and there is a great cure for the "bbbrrrr's"

Hot weather camping - have a beer if you want, but for me an ice cold can of Coke from under the ice in the bottom of a cooler tastes better than any beer ever brewed. Then I'll sit around enjoying a cold brew - but the real thrill is that first Cooke.

Gus

*Gus*
"Of course I trust my political representatives ... just not with my liberties or my wallet" :Camping with Gus


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

Funny you should mention that Gus. My brother-in-law is a recently retired law enforcement officer from Alaska who had plenty of stories of people who tried to keep themselves warm from the arctic cold only that it impaired them so much that when they felt warm they didn't realize they were actually freezing to death and did. Booze and cold really don't mix, so don't overindulge and use a blanket, jacket or heater to warm you up, not liquor.

And in the heat since the affects of liquor can raise your body temperature, why drink alcohol when a non-alcoholic cold refreshment will probably keep you cooler? I've been around drinkers on a hot day and to cool off, they consume more alcohol to try to cool off. It's NO FUN hanging around a stinky, sweaty, slurring drunk on a hot day, knowing the only one who's gonna remember the misery is the sober one (me).

I am expecting your message is to keep things very mature, responsible and casual when indulging in liquor. When you get to the point where the liquor and its affects are more important, then STOP! Unfortunately, the first things to go with liquor are maturity, responsibility and keeping it casual.


----------



## Gus (Mar 30, 2011)

@Artmart - All very valid common sense points. But just so the direction of my comment is understood:

I did say a 1/2 pint - pretty small bottle for someone intending to get drunk - or to rely on if , as you say, they are foolish enough to think it is actually warming their body. - and I also said, _"little "nip" here and there is a great cure for the "bbbrrrr's"_, ...and it is! 

You will notice I'm also in agreement with you regarding hot weather drinks - _"but for me an ice cold can of Coke from under the ice in the bottom of a cooler tastes better than any beer ever brewed"_

So you can see why I understand your points to be valid. Fortunately, (for me), I seldom have to bear being around _"a stinky, sweaty, slurring drunk on a hot day"_, -most of my camping buddies understand moderation, and the negative affects of alcohol over-indulgence. Most us still enjoy a cold beer on occasion though.

*Gus*
"Of course I trust my political representatives ... just not with my liberties or my wallet" :Camping with Gus


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

Sounds good, you bring the brandy and snifters and I'll bring the Coke in glass bottles and made with Cane Sugar! If we stay away from the mountain snow in the winter and the desert heat in the summer, we'll have a great time!


----------



## Gus (Mar 30, 2011)

uhh... thanks for the thought, but....

If the brandy is in snifters - then I need to be sitting comfortably in a civilized room, appreciating the after glow of a good steak or seafood dinner ( or both)

... and Coke is good in most forms, but for me the best is the first sip from a freshly tabbed ice cold can.

*Gus*
"Of course I trust my political representatives ... just not with my liberties or my wallet" :Camping with Gus


----------



## bobrussell (Jul 13, 2009)

i'll sit around with the "_stinky, sweaty, slurring drunks" _as long as i'm one of'em, but most importantly when camping (and the rest of the time), i want to enjoy myself without bothering anyone else. that's the key to most everything, if my freedoms bother others (not just the fact that i'm doing something they don't appove of) then i might not should be doing it but other then that, i'm grown and that's that.:icon_smile_bbq:


----------



## Silber (Oct 4, 2011)

*Do not drink and camp when having a fire*

I do understand that camping only makes real fun when having some beers to drink. Still I would like to recommend: Do not drink when you're having a fire. I heard from friends of mine, that your tent would easily catch fire only from sparks flying around. Your tent's sort of material is absolutely underestimated in terms of catching fire! And you won't be able to extinguish it!


----------



## Gus (Mar 30, 2011)

@bobrussell - I like your perspective.

*Gus*
"Of course I trust my political representatives ... just not with my liberties or my wallet" :Camping with Gus


----------



## crawford (Nov 25, 2009)

Heck Political reps are only for the rich fat cats and the best Government money can buy.:shrug::bang::smack-head::thumbdown:


----------



## Alexander12 (Nov 25, 2015)

In Oklahoma depending on the campground depended on if alchohol was allowed or not. In Wisconsin in the State parks certain times in the year it is not allowed. Oklahoma never had an issue with having alchohol.


----------



## old_guy_camping (Aug 12, 2011)

Most places don't mind if you drink, as long as you're not a jerk. I've been to about 10 state parks in my state (all ban it), and rangers have seen me drinking in at least 6 - and said nothing. If someone is drinking and a jerk, they have the reasoning to eject them for breaking rules.


----------



## Bamps (Oct 3, 2015)

Well, I don't drink alcohol at all. Some people, (like myself), can not handle their alcohol so well and screw it up for those who can. I think people should be allowed to drink on public lands and thrown out (after jail time) if they can't maintain decent behavior. It doesn't matter to me, like I said, I don't drink at all, but it's a shame that everyone gets punished for the ignorant few who either don't realize or not man enough to admit it and quit when they can't.


----------

